# .



## HaveSomeWine (Jan 5, 2016)

.


----------



## january noir (Jan 5, 2016)

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> How can I end my subscription? I don't see an option for it. Can I have my subscription revoked by a moderator? I'm not asking for any kind of refund, just for my subscription to be canceled as soon as possible. Thank you.



I could be mistaken, but essentially, you just stop posting/responding to any posts directed at you until your end date arrives.  Make sure you are not signed up for automatic renewal.    Basically, you "close" the door and don't come back.  No one can hack your account or anything.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 5, 2016)

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> How can I end my subscription? I don't see an option for it. Can I have my subscription revoked by a moderator? I'm not asking for any kind of refund, just for my subscription to be canceled as soon as possible. Thank you.


I'm curious, why do you want to cancel?


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 5, 2016)

Misseyl said:


> I'm curious, why do you want to cancel?



Me to... And why "as soon as possible"?


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just stop posting or signing in. Done!


----------



## nysister (Jan 5, 2016)

Since you're not going to get your money back why not just stop signing in? I've done that before when I've gone on year long breaks. I stopped signing in and effectively my subscription had ended, so when it officially did so, that was that.


----------



## Texasdymond (Jan 6, 2016)

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> How can I end my subscription? I don't see an option for it. Can I have my subscription revoked by a moderator? I'm not asking for any kind of refund, just for my subscription to be canceled as soon as possible. Thank you.


Why you wanna leave?


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd like to cancel my subscription and also delete my account. *Eta-I don't want to just wait until it expires in November 2016. I'd like it deleted now. Can someone help me with this? I also submitted a ticket with this request and question about refunds. From reading this thread, a refund for the remaining time might not be in the policy and that's fine just delete account. Thanks!!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Feb 14, 2016)

nysister said:


> Since you're not going to get your money back why not just stop signing in? I've done that before when I've gone on year long breaks. I stopped signing in and effectively my subscription had ended, so when it officially did so, that was that.


*You also have to make sure your account is not on auto-renew, I think with newer board that option may be set to that option by Default... But , I suspect no refund will be allotted *


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 14, 2016)

luving me said:


> Thanks



Why do you want to go?


----------



## Allandra (Jul 14, 2016)

You just need to log out and stop posting. Also make sure you untick the auto renew button.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 14, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Why do you want to go?


i'm an old head member, the board has changed and not for the better imo.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm gonna stick around and just ride out my membership, no need to cancel.

Thanks


----------

